# Lavender honey grilled chicken recipe ideas?



## genifer (Aug 17, 2016)

Hey everyone,
My son's favorite dish is lavender honey grilled chicken. Whenever we used to go for outing he always used to eat it. It's my sons birthday next week so I decided to make him his favorite dish. I don't have any idea how to make it. I searched online and read this blog Lavender Honey Grilled Chicken - Flowers Canada Blog
And find this blog interesting. But since I have not experienced this dish, I don't know whether this blog recipe would give me good results. Has anyone have experience in making lavender honey grilled chicken? Can anyone suggest me with some easy ideas?


----------

